# Laws over relabelling branded products.



## f1989 (May 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I am considering using a company who can print on Fruit of the Loom and American Apparel products for me, and they have also offered me the service of relabelling which I think could be really good for me. 

The only trouble is, I'm a little worried about them removing the labels from such huge brands as these, in case of copyright laws. Does anyone know if it is against the law to remove the labels from these products and replace with my own, and if I will get into serious trouble for doing so?

Any advice is most appreciated!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Relabelling those shirts is fine, provided the new label meets the FTC's labelling regulations.


----------



## f1989 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response! I'll look into it now


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I see from your other posts that you're in the UK; in that case it's not the (U.S. based) FTC you need to worry about. But the UK laws are substantially similar, and the answer is the same.

Still, it's a good idea to fill out your location in your profile, or people will assume you're from the U.S. when asking questions like these.


----------



## LYF Apparel (May 27, 2009)

I don't think that is a problem. From what I've been told and what I've learned is that this is done by most startup designers. Unless you're going to cut and sew your own Ts this is the best choice.


----------

